# Does anyone know what this is?



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I saved these pics a few years ago from an auction that I saw on Evil bay. The seller was not sure what it was and I did not bother to write and ask at the time. This is the only trace I have of this thing actually in existence. I know it is not the Mad Doctor. It is not one of the Ripley's torture kits. Thought someone on this board may have one? built up? in a box? some pics maybe? Someone told me a while back what they thought it was but I can't remember. Just looking for more info on the thing in general. Any info would be appreciated. I would not mind tracking one down and adding it to my collection.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes its Dr Krazy made by Marx early sixties

Buzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Ahhhh...so it is not a kit at all then? THis is very cool. I am not real familiar with all of the marx characters.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Yes its a model kit, Marx produced some model kits, even a vampire playing his pipe organ, they also made stagecoach, ships, later lindberg bought the molds, the stagecoach has been reissued alot.

Randy


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

wow...thanks for the info, Buzz. I just looked it up on the web and not much info there at all. This thing must be very scarce. You know, I got my hands on a sealed Ripleys torture chair kit a few years ago. Would like to get a built up of one of those to restore but they are not easy to come by either. At least I have something to title my jpg files and I have a chance at finding a Dr Krazy someplace. Would love to see the vampire kit you speak of too.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Cool. I like the riplys kits also, I only have one, the torture chair, I built from a boxed kit, here it is, not very well detailed kit, but with a good paint job it can make a showcase dazzle.
Buzz


----------



## scotpens (Sep 6, 2003)

Weird and wacky! Can you imagine anyone making these models and marketing them to kids today? They are so politically incorrect in like 10 different ways!

Ah, the innocence of the Sixties . . .

ADDENDUM: I'm not a doctor, and I don't play one on television, but judging by the shape of the torture-chair victim's navel, I'd say he has a paraumbilical hernia.


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

YEAH! Another nice one from the Buzz-meister! In fact I may even remember you postingthis a long time ago? I like your taste in kits. I have been looking for a complete Iron Maiden and Torture Wheel kit (the other 2 Ripley's) for some time now and I am still patiently waiting. There is always the Monsters in Motion Iron Maiden but it is resin and I prefer plastic. Shuold you ever come across any pics or info of that Marx Vampire, you must share!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Duck finKdo you also collect the bug eyed monsters also?, like scuzz fink,I like the flypogger series, i need speed shift to complete the collection.I was fortunate to win flip out on ebay a feww years back, he means alot to me,cause I had it as akid.i am missing big boss fink and brother rat fink on a bike, it was supposed to be reissue last year, never happen.I did get a big wheeler from the lindberg loonies series, I just relish in this pop culture sixties stuff.

Happy modelling
BUZZ


----------



## ChrisW (Jan 1, 1970)

This is what keeps me coming back to Hobby talk - well, this and the comradrie, of course - but here's a kit I had never seen before, never even knew it existed. Not only do I get to see it, but BuzzC jumps in with the backstory! Thanks for posting the pics DF, and thank you BC for the explanation!


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

I've never seen it either, Chris! What year are we talking about here? And how come that little guy bears such a strong resemblance to Cousin Eerie?










- GJS


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Scotpens: hehehe...yeah I think this guy has more than a hernia. All of these kits are politically incorrect in more ways than one...agreed. That just might be part of the attraction for me. Would love to see more stuff like this hitting the shelves.

Buzzconroy: Yeah I have just about all of the bug eyed creatures one can stand! I still don't have Boss Fink yet either. I do have Brother Rat Fink and I was dissapointed that I did not see them on the shelves last year too. Wonder if it had to do with poor sales of the Superfink? Just speculation. All of my Fink kits are reissues except for the Brother Rat Fink and the Mr. Gasser slot car (still sealed). I don't have the Rat Fink slot car either.

I do have speed shift and flip out as well as the reissue of Superfuzz. I was lucky enough to land a Flip Out on e-bay too about 2 years ago. I got the Speed shift from a friend of mine that got it built up from someone off of e-bay several years ago as well. They are both tough to get. Speed Shift was a glue bomb.

The loonies are very cool indeed. I have the reissue of Satan's Crate and the Bad Wheels issue of Road Hog. I still need Big Wheeler and Scuttle Bucket. I hope to find all of this stuff in built up (kid) condition so I can restore it. I really enjoyed tearing Flip Out down and getting the paint and glue off of him. He is ready for reassembly. Missin a few parts here and there, the worst being Speed Shifts hand that holds the steering wheel. I can make another Flip Out surf board unless i find an original somewhere.

Looks like our taste in kits are identical. Should i ever decide to part with the ones you have mentioned above I will certainly let you know. For now I plan on moving forward with a restore job on these babies. My taste in kits comes a decade before I was born. I did not come along until 70. I am glad to see you guys were sick and twisted in the 60's!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Modellers who never heard of flip out, he is a far out beachcomber, had this post last year, he is extremly rare, I got this in a bad box, I got an extra eye with it bonus .I had to have it,cause I mucked it up when I was 11.these flypoggers were even rare in there hey day, I just love em.bTW on original kits I will leave in mold lines or just fill cracks with putty, cannot sand off detail or sand off part numbers, I dont alter originals in anyway, unless its a glue bomb, and need to sculpt in detail that was damaged,

Buzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I went to save this pic (since I am quite the picture saver) and it looks like i saved it when you posted last time! Thanks for sharing again. Can't get enough this kind of stuff. By the way...The ONLY thing that I can find on Dr Krazy on the net is in issue #11 of Playset magazine. I ordered it and plan on sharing any additional info it may have when it arrives.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I only seen dr krazy twice in my life on ebay. the mad organ player comes in colored plastic like the dr suess models by revell, think its a snap.
Dr krazy is a model, never seen it as a kid.
lindberg had some cool models like the brain buster, very rare.
I didnt know superfink reissue was a bad seller?
before the reissue it sure went for stupid money same as the scuzzfink.
I am so happy that hawk reissued all the silly surfers, frantic cats and weird ohs with the decals.
I just relish in this stuff you wouldnt believe, cause its from my childhood.
Apparently monogram has all of the flypogger molds, the suzzfink sold out, not reissuing the other 2 is beyond me.

Randy


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

That part about SuperFink being a bad seller was just speculation on my part. I would assume it would do well cause i know how bad I wanted one before the reissue. I watched the auctions. Almost broke down and bought the resin version of that kit. I hope Revell still has plans to at least do Brother Rat Fink. That just leaves Boss Fink and the 2 slot cars that has not been reissued. what are the chances?

I have been looking for this mad organ player as well. Is that actually the name of the kit? 

Brain Buster is cool too. I have not actually seen this kit, just a pic in the Collectible Figure Kits book. the Mad Maestro is a kit that has been up for a long time BIN on ebay but apparently nobody wants to spend 5 or 6 hundred dollars for it. I got one of those little Lindberg monsters years ago on ebay (Krimson Terror) but I am not that impressed with that kit.

I too am very happy to own all of the weird-ohs, silly surfers and Frantics. Very cool kits IMO. I can't understand why Monogram will not at least shake lose those molds and do a small run. Either that or sell the molds and let someone else have at it.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Duck fink this the only info I have or pics of the box art, 5 years ago, I had pics of the parts, it was on ebay actually, I burn the pics to a disk, i have no clue where it is, but i am looking, btw these pics are from my classic plastic book,sorry about blurred on dr krazy, hope this helps
buzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Man this is just awesome! I now have another reason to get the Classic Plastic book. Thanks a million for all of your help on these kits. That is great!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

the classic plastic book comes up on ebay at times, you're welcome glad to help.

Buzz


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Duckfink here are some pics of very rare prototypes the first is a silly surfer called surf monster hanging six, the others are frantic cats that never made it
I go ape over you and frantic baby sitter in curlers.Thought you might like to see them again the pics are not the best.
Buzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Oh yes! Very much so! I have seen a pic of a drawing of the surf monster before but never seen the actual thing. This is much cooler than the drawing looked. The other Frantics kits are very cool as well. Thanks for these pics too. Are these 3 pics in the classic Plastic book as well? I see this book up from time to time. One up now as a matter of fact. 

I just purchased an original piece of art from Bill Campbell's sister from a line that did not make it to production called the Aer-O-toons. The drawing I have is called Captain Trane Buster and his Thunderbolt. It was up for auction as well as a few others are right now. I plan on getting some more if Bill's portfolio does not dwindle down to nothing before I get a few more dollars in hand.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

yes all the pics are from classic plastic, there are even color pics of all the frantics prototypes and an aurora bull elk that never made it to kit.
I always admired Bill campbells art, very talent artists back then, nothing beats vintage model box art.Thanks for posting that beautiful artwork, its just plum awesome.
Randy


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Hmmm...I'm thinkin' someone needs to let Frank at Moebius Models know about this thread as a list of suggestions for future kits...


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

hehe...I think Frank is still buried under 600 posts worth of suggestions. Someone might have to find an arm or leg and pull him out! I gave him my 2 cents in a couple of those posts. Hope Monarch sees this thread too.

Will definately be purchasing the Classic Plastic book. There is more neat stuff in there than I originally thought.

Also...Chris W, Batman, Buzz, Zombie61 and Scotpens.....thanks for showing interest! These are my favorite types of kits.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Steve from Hawk models say they may do the monster surfer, the prototype is still around, when he reissued the weird ohs, I heard no word on it yet.
Buzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

Steve has treated me very well and is a good guy. I have a nice supply of kits over here that came from him. Not sure if we will see anything else or not. I have not inquired lately. Would love to see the surf monster though. I would not mind seeing some of the other Campbell stuff that did not make it into production too. the Astro-nuts, aer-o-toons, Space-nuts, trackwhackys.....would love to see all of it developed. I was just turned onto some of the unproduced stuff within the past month.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

HEY, I enjoyed this thread a lot also. I have the re-issue built-up Frantics in my gallery and the other "crazy" stuff is a nice change of pace. Thanks for the posts.
Dabbler


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

I also collect the stroker mcgurk kits and hot curl, I have on stroker kit on his surf rod mib.These kits are really cool, sixties pop cuture.

Buzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

I have been wondering where you were there Dabbler....I know these kits are right up your alley. 

The Stroker Mcgurk kits are pretty neat too. I would like to have the one with the engine on the surfboard. Don't have any of the Hot Curl kits yet either. The born losers kits are some other good favs. Can't believe somone did not reissue the Pirates of the Caribbean kits...that is a shame. Especially with great movie sales.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Duck Fink and everyone reading,Here is what I have built so far in odd ball kits, this is my humour showcase, as you can see I have lots more to build, the auroras take so much of my time, that I neglected my fink collection, but will try to build and paint some more odd ball stuff like big wheeler in the mid summer.I also have a closet full of showrods, models everywhere, my condo is over flowing in styrene and a few resin.
The born losers here are the reissues from toy shop days. from ram hobbies,
The monsters below are all reissues except for flip out, thanks for looking.
i have to order more cabinets in the near future, to house everything, never ends .but I love this hobby, its my passion.


----------



## wolfman66 (Feb 18, 2006)

buzzconroy said:


> Duck Fink and everyone reading,Here is what I have built so far in odd ball kits, this is my humour showcase, as you can see I have lots more to build, the auroras take so much of my time, that I neglected my fink collection, but will try to build and paint some more odd ball stuff like big wheeler in the mid summer.I also have a closet full of showrods, models everywhere, my condo is over flowing in styrene and a few resin.
> The born losers here are the reissues from toy shop days. from ram hobbies,
> The monsters below are all reissues except for flip out, thanks for looking.
> i have to order more cabinets in the near future, to house everything, never ends .but I love this hobby, its my passion.


Randy those look Fantastic looking.I like those born losers alot gotta try and find me the reissues and thanks for posting a pic of your collection! :thumbsup:


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

whew! man I love the way you painted those born losers! Keep in mind that I have not attended any model contests, just what I see on the net and on here is what I have to compare to. I gotta say that these are the finest examples of the Born losers I have seen so far. I need to see if I can get a hold of Ramhobbies again. Tried to e-mail him about a month or so ago and got no reply. I needed to get another Hitler kit. Do you have their mailing info? I might still have it with my model kit receipts if I look hard enough. Killer work once again!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Thanks for the compliments DF, sorry I dont, havent seen him on ebay either recently.Took me a year to complete all 3, the fit was so poor, sanding and sanding,filling, sanding and sanding, btw, these are all hand brush, no airbrush was used, wanted the challenge, I will set the airbrush down at times.

Buzz


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Man great work ! Seeing those Born Losers makes me wish I'd grabbed some when I could. I sort of dismissed them before but would like to give them a try now.
Dabbler


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

the Dabbler said:


> Man great work ! Seeing those Born Losers makes me wish I'd grabbed some when I could. I sort of dismissed them before but would like to give them a try now.
> Dabbler


 I found the mailing address for RAMhobbies. Will try and conventional mail a letter and see if I get a response. I would not mind having a couple of extra sets and I will keep you in mind if I can get a hold of the guy.


----------



## the Dabbler (Feb 17, 2005)

Thanks Duck, appreciate it !!


----------



## myk (Oct 5, 1999)

Here you go guys - Boss Fink.


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Very nice boss fink well done, thanks for posting.

Buzz


----------



## Duck Fink (May 2, 2005)

SWEET! He looks FILTHY! and fits right in with the rest of this thread very well. Hey (myk) I see you only live about an hour or 2 away from me (Hagerstown, Md.)! You going to Spring Carlisle this week or weekend? I will be there Thursday and Saturday.


----------



## tinluver (Jul 4, 2009)

Still looking for Lindberg Brain Buster.If anyone will let go I will pay top dollar as it is on top of my want list Thanks Email [email protected]


----------



## sprayray (May 13, 2009)

Duck Fink said:


> I found the mailing address for RAMhobbies. Will try and conventional mail a letter and see if I get a response. I would not mind having a couple of extra sets and I will keep you in mind if I can get a hold of the guy.


Hey DUCKFINK please keep me in mind too i never got a set of those and they look pretty cool built up and painted like that .





Robert


----------

